# Animal Planet low down?



## The Snark (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2014/01/animal-abuse-drugs-call-of-the-wildman-animal-planet


----------



## Stirmi (Jan 23, 2014)

I heard about that. It makes me absolutely sick, animal planet is filled with trash


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 24, 2014)

What happened to Animal Planet actually being about animals? It pissed me off so much that my favorite channel as a kid went to crap. If it didn't suck so bad now, I might be inclined to watch tv once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you mean to tell me that reality shows aren't real?  I'm shocked. :wink:


----------



## beetleman (Jan 24, 2014)

yup, it's a freakin joke, "finding bigfoot"?....... among others  i can go on and on. nuff said........


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Next thing you know, animal planet is gonna pick up on "here comes the honey booboo"

What happened to our society that we find things like this "entertainment?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

I met Jeff Corwin at a talk- he told me producers told him to "dumb it down" that people aren't that smart, don't care, and wouldn't understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I met Jeff Corwin at a talk- he told me producers told him to "dumb it down" that people aren't that smart, don't care, and wouldn't understand


Seriously? That's ridiculous. Yeah Animal Planet is just all dog shows and drama.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jan 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I met Jeff Corwin at a talk- he told me producers told him to "dumb it down" that people aren't that smart, don't care, and wouldn't understand


Doesn't surprise me in the slightest.... All the other "educational" channels are the same garbage these days. I don't waste my time with History, Discovery, or National Geographic anymore....

Honestly, the fact that there are people in this world that are actually entertained by shows like "Duck Dynasty" and "Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo" absolutely infuriates me. In this country, being a complete and hopeless moron is actually encouraged. Specifically, being a stupid hick is cool and entertaining, *and people are proud to be considered a redneck*....

I could go on all day, and I literally mean *all* damn day about how much this generation/world sucks. But at the risk of coming off as a cynical douchebag and driving myself into a blind murderous rage, I'm not going to....


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

There are stupid people in every generation


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

McGuiverstein said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the slightest.... All the other "educational" channels are the same garbage these days. I don't waste my time with History, Discovery, or National Geographic anymore....
> 
> Honestly, the fact that there are people in this world that are actually entertained by shows like "Duck Dynasty" and "Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo" absolutely infuriates me. In this country, being a complete and hopeless moron is actually encouraged. Specifically, being a stupid hick is cool and entertaining, *and people are proud to be considered a redneck*....
> 
> I could go on all day, and I literally mean *all* damn day about how much this generation/world sucks. But at the risk of coming off as a cynical douchebag and driving myself into a blind murderous rage, I'm not going to....


Mac I agree with you 1057%,on your ENTIRE post ! I remember a time when educational channels really were that. And now all I see are these stupid FAKE reality shows which is worse when they are on educational channels. There is no real programming- like WTH happened to having good nature documentaries?!?!

Yeah it's "cool" to be an idiot - and people wonder why the USA finishes at the bottom or near the bottom in so many areas now. You know who has the fastest and cheapest broadband connections- South Korea- $30 a month for speeds that far outstrip any American data rate.

America, the land of god before science FACTS, mediocrity before magnificence.

Everyday I wish I was born in a different decade.


----------



## oooo35980 (Jan 24, 2014)

History, TLC, Discovery, and their lot have become cesspools. All the educational programming has been moved to "the science channel" and sometimes "discovery health", National Geographic isn't that bad yet. PBS has some good stuff too.

It's not all hopeless, the good stuff is there, just not where it used to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Even National Geographic isn't as good as it used to be. I hate their short name too NatGeo. Stupid !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oooo35980 (Jan 24, 2014)

They still make some pretty good specials, being forced to watch one for psych class, better than actually listening to a lecture.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

I only watch Nat Geo wild.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got the chance to finish the article, and upon seeing the gif of Clem (or Clyde, or Billy-Bob) taking down a drugged zebra and proceeding to lay on it's neck, I am very vividly imagining knocking the rest of his teeth (all of three and a half) down his throat. If these allegations are true, it's incredibly depressing to know that animals are being treated so poorly to make a cheap show for people with the brain function of a cucumber (i.e. Roughly 80% of the population these days)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

Like I said there are dumb people of all ages in every generation. I'm really tired of people picking on my generation exclusively and making it seem like only we do stupid things...


----------



## oooo35980 (Jan 24, 2014)

The current generation always gets that from the preceding generations, you'll be thinking how stupid your kids are in 20 years when the new fad is piercing your brain stem and the music they listen to is the sound of farts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jan 24, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Like I said there are dumb people of all ages in every generation. I'm really tired of people picking on my generation exclusively and making it seem like only we do stupid things...


Bob, I'm 22. I'm not a 56 year old guy who thinks music these days sucks.. I hate *my own* generation.

And I'm not disagreeing with you. Yes, supidity has always been around. It's just that people these days have managed to turn it into a fad. It's a goal. It's encouraged. It's exploited.

Regardless, what I'm saying is not about a specific generation. We *as a country/age* are intentionally turning ourselves into idiots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

McGuiverstein said:


> . We *as a country/age* are intentionally turning ourselves into idiots.


All in the name of greed ultimately.

---------- Post added 01-24-2014 at 03:14 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Seriously? That's ridiculous. Yeah Animal Planet is just all dog shows and drama.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Very serious, I wouldn't make crap up (not saying you said that hahahah). I've heard the same thing from other people in the "biz" long before Jeff Corwin too. It's terrible really.  I saw a sign at a local mall recently by some group, encouraging young women/girls in their teens to be interested in science (good idea), BUT on the board, it read something like "and in the air there are particles"

REALLY, particles? You couldn't have written the world MOLECULES?????????????????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2014)

You people ranting reminds me of a friend of a friend and her husband. They were exploring a cave when some of these testosterone mutants moved in with shovels and yeehaws. The mutants expounded at great length how the cave was used by some migratory mammals. Apparently their excavation, in part a thinly disguised beer bash and weekend camp out, unearthed some bones in the process of destroying much of the cave floor. When the couple strongly objected to the disturbance, red neck sheriffs escorted them off the site.
The woman? A Dr. of Paleobiology. Her husband a professor of paleogeology. They were there in fact to survey the cave and were in the process of bringing in ground penetration radar to analyze the sedimentary layers in what was believed to be a prime undisturbed mesolithic site. 

Re Bob Grill: "Like I said there are dumb people of all ages in every generation. I'm really tired of people picking on my generation exclusively and making it seem like only we do stupid things... "
But this discounts a modern generation and their replacement of the use of the prefrontal lobes during the formative years with television and cognitive development coming out of toy stores and hand held devices that beep. At least previous generations had some interaction with the real world around them. The opposable thumbs are now used primarily to grasp tablets and cellphones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perentie (Jan 24, 2014)

Animal planet is trash, so is most television. If someone could make me a gif of the scene where "turtleman" gets spit in his face by a llama, pm me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

The Snark said:


> You people ranting reminds me of a friend of a friend and her husband. They were exploring a cave when some of these testosterone mutants moved in with shovels and yeehaws. The mutants expounded at great length how the cave was used by some migratory mammals. Apparently their excavation, in part a thinly disguised beer bash and weekend camp out, unearthed some bones in the process of destroying much of the cave floor. When the couple strongly objected to the disturbance, red neck sheriffs escorted them off the site.
> The woman? A Dr. of Paleobiology. Her husband a professor of paleogeology. They were there in fact to survey the cave and were in the process of bringing in ground penetration radar to analyze the sedimentary layers in what was believed to be a prime undisturbed mesolithic site.
> 
> Re Bob Grill: "Like I said there are dumb people of all ages in every generation. I'm really tired of people picking on my generation exclusively and making it seem like only we do stupid things... "
> But this discounts a modern generation and their replacement of the use of the prefrontal lobes during the formative years with television and cognitive development coming out of toy stores and hand held devices that beep. At least previous generations had some interaction with the real world around them. The opposable thumbs are now used primarily to grasp tablets and cellphones.


To each their own my friend. I have hope for our generation. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> To each their own my friend. I have hope for our generation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


(CHUCKLE!) You don't have a choice! It's either hope or you are a serious proponent and fan of entropy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish we would have had tablets, cellphones, and more than 3 TV channels in my day.  It would have made childhood more bearable.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 24, 2014)

McGuiverstein said:


> *and people are proud to be considered a redneck*


Being a redneck didn't used to be a bad thing. I hate every single last show, especially _Call of the Wildman_, that has people thinking that the term "redneck" means some idiot hick that doesn't know the difference between his anal cavity and a hole in the ground. For me, a redneck is someone who doesn't mind getting their hands dirty and doing a hard days work to put food on the table. It's someone who'd rather go huntin' and fishin' than buying their meat from the store. Are there rednecks that are dummer than a sack of potatoes? Absolutely. Those just so happen to be the ones that reality tv producers think are worth showing.



			
				viper69 said:
			
		

> America, the land of god before science FACTS


Actually viper, I'm not sure if you've noticed, but God is no longer a large part of this country like He used to be. I have a friend who got her Bible taken away during SILENT READING TIME and when they went to the principle and the school board about it, they were all on the side of the teacher. In the same school, there is a no-hat or head covering policy yet the girl who has to wear a head dress for her religion isn't bothered. Why is that? Because people in this country don't care about God or religion, it's all about who they are "allowed" to offend and since Christianity just so happens to be our "national religion", it is the one that gets picked on. Even if you happen to he an atheist, you must realize that most religious teachings are about love,  hope, good deeds, etc, which this country NEEDS. 

End of rant.

PS: Honey Booboo's mom looks like that one guy from _The Office_, I forgot his name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 24, 2014)

This is going bad...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 24, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Actually viper, I'm not sure if you've noticed, but God is no longer a large part of this country like He used to be. I have a friend who got her Bible taken away during SILENT READING TIME and when they went to the principle and the school board about it, they were all on the side of the teacher. In the same school, there is a no-hat or head covering policy yet the girl who has to wear a head dress for her religion isn't bothered. Why is that? Because people in this country don't care about God or religion, it's all about who they are "allowed" to offend and since Christianity just so happens to be our "national religion", it is the one that gets picked on. Even if you happen to he an atheist, you must realize that most religious teachings are about love,  hope, good deeds, etc, which this country NEEDS.
> 
> End of rant.



If you think religion is not a large part of this country, you should read the news. You'd read about how creationists (ie RELIGIOUS people) are ALWAYS trying to force their religious beliefs (not facts, not a single one of them can be proven true by the scientific method) down the throats of children in SCIENCE textbooks. How these same people have been trying to introduce religion into a SCIENCE class!! That Bible shouldn't have been taken away at all..THAT was STUPID and WRONG from what you describe.

You think Christianity is the "poor us, look how we are treated" religion????? WOW, if so, you are nuts on this topic...and drinking too much Conservative Republican Kool-Aid.

If you watch the news or even read it, MAYBE, just MAYBE you have noticed how many religious groups and individuals/leaders in the USA have historically been gay bashing likening it to bestiality, denying them equal rights on marriage. Saying gay marriage threatens heterosexual lives. Are they so worried that some gay person is going to hit on them, I DOUBT it, and if they are, so what..be happy that someone found you attractive just on your looks because there are PLENTY of people that will tell a person how truly disgusting they look physically. How very Christian indeed.

And maybe you have heard how all those same Christian nut jobs think that their beliefs on abortion should be everyone else's too!! If you don't want to have abortion, I could give a crap because it's your body, your life, it doesn't affect me directly. But how dare they tell another person and try to FORCE other women and couples to live how they "should" be living. I wonder how many of those people would change their beliefs for a moment if their 12 yr old daughter, or wife or mother was raped. Some wouldn't at all no doubt, but some would without doubt. My good friend is one of those "nut jobs", she wouldn't change her mind regardless, we talk about this frequently. Her only saving grace on this issue is doesn't believe her beliefs are for everyone else. I still love her, even though she's "crazy" 

Yeah, those anti-abortion people are real Americans all right, flushing Freedom down the toilet, and real Christians..SURE they are.. There's no such thing as "to each their own" w/those yahoos.

---------- Post added 01-24-2014 at 06:03 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> This is going bad...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Nah, there's nothing wrong with healthy discussion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 24, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Actually viper, I'm not sure if you've noticed, but God is no longer a large part of this country like He used to be.


I'll swallow that one when the laws in the US founded upon middle ages European Christian extremist mentality, (thousands upon thousands of laws, basically promoting Christian thinking, promotion of Christian families and Christian values, and protecting people from themselves) are removed from the books. When Christian mentality is entirely removed from science as the house science committee and rational logical responsible thinking is always placed first and foremost instead of pie in the sky child molesters telling you what to think and how to live. When proper established medical practices promoting the health and well being of the individual always come before religious dogmas. When Roe vs Wade isn't fighting for it's life and the specter of coat hanger and back alley abortions is no longer a concern.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> I'll swallow that one when the laws in the US founded upon middle ages European Christian extremist mentality, (thousands upon thousands of laws, basically promoting Christian thinking, promotion of Christian families and Christian values, and protecting people from themselves) are removed from the books. When Christian mentality is entirely removed from science as the house science committee and rational logical responsible thinking is always placed first and foremost instead of pie in the sky child molesters telling you what to think and how to live. When proper established medical practices promoting the health and well being of the individual always come before religious dogmas. When Roe vs Wade isn't fighting for it's life and the specter of coat hanger and back alley abortions is no longer a concern.


Looks like we hit a sensitive spot here


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 25, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Looks like we hit a sensitive spot here
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


One nation under god... In god we trust.... What part of indoctrination is so hard to comprehend? I'll decide what master I'm meekly subservient to, thank you very much.

Subservient:  very willing or too willing to obey someone else, to accept or obey without question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 25, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Looks like we hit a sensitive spot here
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


And unfortunately I have absolutely no idea how to respond without either sounding like I have nothing to back up my beliefs/opinion or starting some long, drawn out battle that has absolutely nothing to do with the forums or original post. Not to mention that neither party is going to change the opinion of the other, so I just let it drop.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> One nation under god... In god we trust.... What part of indoctrination is so hard to comprehend? I'll decide what master I'm meekly subservient to, thank you very much.


Tell this to the church not to me.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Snark (Jan 25, 2014)

Which church? Christian? Fox News? Present day Animal Planet et al media panderers to the masses? The fact of the matter is, if you aren't actively questioning, challenging, or rejecting these paradigms, as Animal Planet has become, you are subservient. This is what Socrates was so bent out of shape about.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Which church? Christian? Fox News? Present day Animal Planet et al media panderers to the masses? The fact of the matter is, if you aren't actively questioning, challenging, or rejecting these paradigms, as Animal Planet has become, you are subservient. This is what Socrates was so bent out of shape about.


You seem to be the one getting all bent out of shape. Otherwise you wouldn't have to go on these long drawn out tangents. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to LOVE watching Animal Planet, especially shows like "The Most Extreme" because it highlighted neat facts about animals and made it interesting. I can forgive shows like "Too Cute," I just can't stand all the reality shows now.

Please correct me if I'm wrong because they play this channel at work (I work at a pet lodge) and I'll see bits and pieces, but what does Treehouse Masters and Wild West Alaska have to do with animals?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 26, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with Treehouse Masters. Unless of course his wood comes from deforested areas like the rainforest. Then I would be against the show.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't quite understand how we went from animal abuse allegations to a discussion about religion, but where do the Nazis come in??

Sidenote: It's always nice when instigators stop in for a quick jab at someone to rile them up, and contribute nothing of value to the conversation. Then these same individual(s) proceed to call others out for the same thing in other threads. How wonderfully hypocritical.

And as far as religion and mass indoctrination are concerned, I am in complete agreement with Snark. Religion is not a topic I want to get into, so I'll leave it at that. Practicing EXTREME self control to avoid addressing a delightfully naive comment from the previous page. I think it's deserving of an e-patontheback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't even understand the point of snark's rant towards me considering I'm not even a member of any religious group. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a hard time watching Animal Planet for the two shows I actually like on there. I will admit to getting drawn into the "Worlds cuddliest cutest puppy dogs playing with kittens" BS they have on frequently, but they're puppies. 

I love River Monsters. I love the local folklore aspect of it, and that it doesn't mock any of the locals for believing in a monster. I love large, predatory fish. I also love insanely detailed tributary specific tanks. Jeremy Wade is also on my list of people it is acceptable to cheat on my boyfriend with (a joke list, FYI) that also includes Danny Trejo and Johnny Rzeznik from the Goo Goo Dolls before the plastic surgery. 


I also watch Whale Wars. 


McGuiverstein, a story about Nazis. When I was a senior in HS, one of our art teachers started losing her mind a bit. She was convinced all art projects were racist or involved the Nazis in some way. It became a game to see how far she could leap to make a connection to it. Our cafeteria wasn't very large, and we made a plan to have our friend Kyle walk in on the opposite side from where we were sitting. She was the lunch monitor standing about 20 feet away from where he would enter. Another friend stood up, waved his arm and yelled "SAY KYLE" to see a reaction. 5 people immediately taken to the office in the middle of lunch for trying to get a friend to sit with us. As far as I know she's still teaching, how, I'm not sure.

It's not as fantastical as connecting the Godlessness (almost typed Goldlessness) of the US with Abortion and an underground bunker built by the Templars on command of Hitler, but it's a testament to how far people will reach for a connection when there really isn't one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 27, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I don't even understand the point of snark's rant towards me considering I'm not even a member of any religious group.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Probably your comments directed towards him?  Just a thought.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 27, 2014)

*Food for thought?*

Halfawake ramblings.
Some people, and this includes the vast majority of the people on AB, honestly care about the health and well being of animals. The animal's existence has gone beyond being a show piece and awakens or promotes the persons higher qualities of care and concern, and in turn, interest and knowledge of the greater world around them. This is what attracted me to AB to begin with. The often overlooked little details which so many here are keenly aware of. Hundreds of little facts and info bits that snags ones brain and says, 'Hey! Check this out! Amazing world, isn't it?'.

Alongside this is animal exploitation. Bull fights. Cock fights. Check out my bad ass pit-bull and so on. A whole heck of a lot of the animosity voiced here on AB is resentment for what a person perceives as _exploitation_. Let's be clear about what is meant by that word. Essentially, the antithesis of care and concern. Pandering, to cater to, a persons baser instincts. Be it massive insecurity that motivates keeping and training a bitemonster, or observing or causing pain, humiliation or degradation of an animal. 

The two above aspects can be very close or even overlap. It is often a persons perception of that decides which category the treatment of the animal is placed in. The lines get blurred. It happens though this is very odd. The highest quality a person can have, compassion, and the lowest, standing side by side.

And along come shows like animal planet. Animal Planet is an example, a very good one in fact, of one quality of human nature being traded for or even masquerading as the other. In this case an obvious degree of greed and avarice has insidiously invaded what started out to be an informative program promoting the understanding of our fellow animals and turned it into the purely profit making venture we see today.

Perceptions. Discerning. The degree of dignity of a being. I'll head straight into the existential to close this drivel. 

"The truth forced itself on him in all its cold, brutal reality. Muspel
was no all-powerful Universe, tolerating from pure indifference the
existence side by side with it of another false world, which had no
right to be. Muspel was fighting for its life--against all that is most
shameful and frightful--against sin masquerading as eternal beauty,
against baseness masquerading as Nature, against the Devil masquerading
as God...." David Lindsay  - A Voyage to Arcturus -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 27, 2014)

Animal planet is crap.  Nature is becoming crap, too.   They keep having weird episodes with people with severe asperger's syndrome narrating.  Lol i would've enjoyed that eel episode alot more if they did have HIM narrating that episode.  Ahahaha

   What I dont like about animal planet, is their disgusting sensationalism..


----------



## The Snark (Jan 27, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Animal planet is crap.  Nature is becoming crap, too.   They keep having weird episodes with people with severe asperger's syndrome narrating.  Lol i would've enjoyed that eel episode alot more if they did have HIM narrating that episode.  Ahahaha
> 
> What I dont like about animal planet, is their disgusting sensationalism..


We need to have a chat with the AB powers that be. A smiley is missing that posts like this desperately need:
*WOOF!*


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 27, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Halfawake ramblings.
> Some people, and this includes the vast majority of the people on AB, honestly care about the health and well being of animals. The animal's existence has gone beyond being a show piece and awakens or promotes the persons higher qualities of care and concern, and in turn, interest and knowledge of the greater world around them. This is what attracted me to AB to begin with. The often overlooked little details which so many here are keenly aware of. Hundreds of little facts and info bits that snags ones brain and says, 'Hey! Check this out! Amazing world, isn't it?'.
> 
> Alongside this is animal exploitation. Bull fights. Cock fights. Check out my bad ass pit-bull and so on. A whole heck of a lot of the animosity voiced here on AB is resentment for what a person perceives as _exploitation_. Let's be clear about what is meant by that word. Essentially, the antithesis of care and concern. Pandering, to cater to, a persons baser instincts. Be it massive insecurity that motivates keeping and training a bitemonster, or observing or causing pain, humiliation or degradation of an animal.
> ...


Fascinating. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 27, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Fascinating.


Were you able to understand it?


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 27, 2014)

Silberrücken said:


> Were you able to understand it?


In its own unique way yes 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 28, 2014)

Since this thread is not going in any particular direction, have you noticed that environmentally conscious folks base their decisions upon physical size?  Millions are spent saving whales, manatees, elephants, and rhinos.  Axolotls don't get nearly as much attention.  They're too small.  For better or worse, invertebrates typically fly under the radar as well.  Maybe that's a good thing.  People leave us alone.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

Introvertebrate said:


> Since this thread is not going in any particular direction, have you noticed that environmentally conscious folks base their decisions upon physical size?  Millions are spent saving whales, manatees, elephants, and rhinos.  Axolotls don't get nearly as much attention.  They're too small.  For better or worse, invertebrates typically fly under the radar as well.  Maybe that's a good thing.  People leave us alone.


So true for so many reasons right/wrong that I care to mention. However if you think the animal kingdom has it bad, talk to ANY botanist about plants- and I'm NOT even including trees, plants have it far worse off than animals in terms of attention AND protection.

The stats on plants make the human threat on animals look like a walk in the park!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 28, 2014)

Introvertebrate said:


> Since this thread is not going in any particular direction, have you noticed that environmentally conscious folks base their decisions upon physical size?  Millions are spent saving whales, manatees, elephants, and rhinos.  Axolotls don't get nearly as much attention.  They're too small.  For better or worse, invertebrates typically fly under the radar as well.  Maybe that's a good thing.  People leave us alone.


Yup. It's all flash and crash media news maker stuff. Getting people to understand the web of life is boring. It really hit home for me when our class was on a field trip and the prof scooped up a handful of loam from the forest floor and said, 'Without the animals and microorganisms as in this, life on this planet wouldn't exist'. There should be an international holiday celebrating the detrivores.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's so true Snark- but most people don't have the interest OR intellectual capacity to understand all the cycles (and I'm not even considering the oceanic cycles in said statement), and how they are connected. Remember as long as its freezing in some part of the world there's no global climate change.


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tarantuloid said:


> I used to LOVE watching Animal Planet, especially shows like "The Most Extreme" because it highlighted neat facts about animals and made it interesting. I can forgive shows like "Too Cute," I just can't stand all the reality shows now.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong because they play this channel at work (I work at a pet lodge) and I'll see bits and pieces, but what does Treehouse Masters and Wild West Alaska have to do with animals?


 honestly, I have no clue. Channels are changing their shows to fit what's in demand. Even if its just stupid shows involving hillbillies and their trash. It's a shame. I remember when they used to play David Attenborough documentaries, and Ruth the bug man, and all the cool documentaries.
I'm totally staying out of the crapfest that this thread turned in to. You should too. Don't wanna get reported or something.

---------- Post added 01-28-2014 at 07:49 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> So true for so many reasons right/wrong that I care to mention. However if you think the animal kingdom has it bad, talk to ANY botanist about plants- and I'm NOT even including trees, plants have it far worse off than animals in terms of attention AND protection.
> 
> The stats on plants make the human threat on animals look like a walk in the park!


 that fact always makes me sad. The rafflesia and other "cool" ones get all the attention and saving, but the less noticeable or important ones just fade away.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 28, 2014)

I miss the 90's episodes of Nature.  they focused on invertebrates much more back then..  I dont get why the old nature episodes are never released, they need to put those on netflix..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm as anti- religion as one can get, but can we get the thread back on topic? I used to love River Monsters. But reality television is the dumbest crap of all time. When Honey Boo Boo and her whale pod of idiots have a TV show, you know there is something wrong.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't even watch network television any more, I stopped at around 2003. I watch the news, HBO series and Showtime series, that's it.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 28, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I don't even watch network television any more, I stopped at around 2003. I watch the news, HBO series and Showtime series, that's it.


About the 500th time I involuntarily saw G Bush Senior barfing my way from the moron box, circa 1980's, I cut the cable (literally) and haven't watched commercial (they say it's quality programming... but who wants to be programmed?) since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Snark said:


> About the 500th time I involuntarily saw G Bush Senior barfing my way from the moron box, circa 1980's, I cut the cable (literally) and haven't watched commercial (they say it's quality programming... but who wants to be programmed?) since.


I stop watching the news at times, because quite often it's just noise. Every so often there's a good piece of investigative journalism, but that's as rare as a Fiji Iguana. And in the USA, if you publish something that goes against the gov't, well then you are just terror suspect then, more and more we are becoming China and Russia in that arena.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 29, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I stop watching the news at times, because quite often it's just noise. Every so often there's a good piece of investigative journalism, but that's as rare as a Fiji Iguana. And in the USA, if you publish something that goes against the gov't, well then you are just terror suspect then, more and more we are becoming China and Russia in that arena.


The obvious problem with watching the news if the lack of contrapuntal information. Sometimes news is news, but when the source is questionable as, say, Fox, it's a serious mistake to accept anything as truth until you have encountered at least one other source. That is the problem with much of the US today. The majority of the population only gets single source news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 29, 2014)

There's nothing with Fix Noise Network if one likes lies and gross misrepresentation of truth


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jan 29, 2014)

And,as usual,$$ triumphs over really worthy shows.This is why I like the documentaries on BBC.They are so amazing,and so well done.Kinda makes you wonder if we should still be a colony,if for no other reason  than to see what REAL culture looks like.(and yes,I am a Kentucky hillbilly.)





The Snark said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2014/01/animal-abuse-drugs-call-of-the-wildman-animal-planet



BTW Snark,on the baby oil thing,I'm leaning toward pressure cookers.....

---------- Post added 01-29-2014 at 11:06 AM ----------

Speaking purely as a practicing agnostic 
+1000 to Snark





The Snark said:


> One nation under god... In god we trust.... What part of indoctrination is so hard to comprehend? I'll decide what master I'm meekly subservient to, thank you very much.
> 
> Subservient:  very willing or too willing to obey someone else, to accept or obey without question.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 29, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> What happened to Animal Planet actually being about animals? It pissed me off so much that my favorite channel as a kid went to crap. If it didn't suck so bad now, I might be inclined to watch tv once in a while.


New motto "animal planet, surprisingly human". I don't like it! Leave discovery channel for all these shows revolved around people, like treehouse masters, that's nothing to do with animals and trees are plants, should be on discovery channel! Legend of mick jones or whoever he is not for animal planet!

I'm shocked at call of wildman because I watch animal planet daily and have seen this multiple times. It doesn't surprise me some stuff is scripted its hard to always find wild animals that stay in perfect camera view, what pisses me off is the abuse on the animals.


I still watch Nature on PBS and that show hasn't changed no BS lines or crazy people it's just about nature and that's it and I like that!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 30, 2014)

bugmankeith said:


> New motto "animal planet, surprisingly human".


That post confused me. Anthropomorphizing?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2014)

The Snark said:


> That post confused me. Anthropomorphizing?


If you watch animal planet that is actually their catchphrase! Watch this clip you'll see what I mean. http://youtu.be/_cvBUJq0JBo


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nature is getting too weird for me now..  i cant really get excited for it the way i used to.  

  They're trying to get all artsy..  that Eel episode made me cringe, because they had that dude with autism narrate.  

  episodes are getting lame now, they're focusing more on people searching for a species..     "I live in the woods and defecate amongst the animals. _especially_ white bunnies."


----------



## Brizzl (Jan 30, 2014)

Times like these were I wish tapatalk had a like feature.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 30, 2014)

bugmankeith said:


> If you watch animal planet that is actually their catchphrase! Watch this clip you'll see what I mean. http://youtu.be/_cvBUJq0JBo


Okay. Time to barf.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2014)

Brizzl said:


> Times like these were I wish tapatalk had a like feature.


Man so do I !!!


----------



## ClosetCollector (Jan 30, 2014)

This is why I do not pay for cable or satellite, I cannot stand what television has become!!! I would rather be without and save my money!!!!!!


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 30, 2014)

ClosetCollector said:


> This is why I do not pay for cable or satellite, I cannot stand what television has become!!! I would rather be without and save my money!!!!!!


I plan on doing the same when I'm living on my own.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 6, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> I plan on doing the same when I'm living on my own.


  my family thinks I'm crazy for not wanting TV in my house when I move out. Sure, I do want a TV, but-- dare I say it-- only for games. I stopped watching television about four or five years ago when I decided that shows have gone to crap and an aquarium would look much better than a big black box sitting on a nightstand. You can save a lot of money not paying for crap like honey boo boo or monster quest... a lot of money that can be put towards your animals or an adventure!


----------



## oooo35980 (Feb 6, 2014)

We gave up on cable years ago, we keep the internet around and our son watches kids shows on Netflix. Which is a bonus because no commercials to make him always go "I want, I want, I want" like I did when I was a kid.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel at this juncture a quote from Frank Zappa regarding TV is in order. (I'm the slime)

I am gross and perverted
Im obsessed n deranged
I have existed for years
But very little had changed
I am the tool of the government
And industry too
For I am destined to rule
And regulate you

I may be vile and pernicious
But you can't look away
I make you think Im delicious
With the stuff that I say
I am the best you can get
Have you guessed me yet?
I am the slime oozin out
From your tv set

You will obey me while I lead you
And eat the garbage that I feed you
Until the day that we don't need you
Don't got for help...no one will heed you
Your mind is totally controlled
It has been stuffed into my mold
And you will do as you are told
Until the rights to you are sold

That's right, folks..
Don't touch that dial

Well, I am the slime from your video
Oozin along on your livinroom floor

I am the slime from your video
Cant stop the slime, people, lookit me go


----------

